# Anyone familiar with Bestequip?



## DogHouseCustoms (Feb 16, 2019)

I just ordered the bestequip 7x14 lathe, just curious if anyone has used or seen one. I was going to get the hf 7x12 but heard its backordered and this seemed like a good deal.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Feb 16, 2019)

Honestly it looks to be the same lathe as the HF lathe of comparable size with a different paint job.


----------



## DogHouseCustoms (Feb 16, 2019)

I figured itwas just another clone, never heard the brand before though.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Feb 16, 2019)

Yeah its the first ive heard of them myself.


----------



## TQA222 (Feb 17, 2019)

I am just about to pull the trigger on the HF 7 x 12 priced at $599 with a 20% coupon $480 but you pay for delivery. 

The Bestequip version is 2 inches longer and has a cam lock tailstock free shipping for $540

It is not clear but but the Bestequip version might have the brushless motor. 

On the face of it the Bestequip version looks the better deal but I have not heard of the supplier before. They are just resellers of the lathe which is made by Sieg. Warranty support could be an issue.


----------



## DogHouseCustoms (Feb 18, 2019)

The Bestequip shipped out from kentucky  according to tracking, its supposed to be here thursday. I heard that hf is backordered untill march is why I went with this one, extra 2" bed length and free shipping helped. HF states on website that they're made to order and can take up to something like 13 weeks, I wanted to get the hf to match my mill but jumped on this one


----------



## middle.road (Feb 18, 2019)

That appears to be almost identical to the one that 'This Old Tony' just put out some videos on.


----------

